# a/c compressor clutch is bad (I think)



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

my car started acting wierd w/ the a/c on.. you could hear the compressor CLUNK loudly when it turned on and off... finally the a/c went out completely and you can hear a rattling noise whenever the motor is running... I believe due to the a/c clutch not working anymore...

a/c compressor+clutch is $253.. the parts guy said I should buy a receiver/drier too.. but I thought that was only if the system was left open. Mine has leaked NO r134 at all... until I disconnect the compressor.. and even then only for 6-7 hours until the shop can evacuate/fill it..


opinions?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> my car started acting wierd w/ the a/c on.. you could hear the compressor CLUNK loudly when it turned on and off... finally the a/c went out completely and you can hear a rattling noise whenever the motor is running... I believe due to the a/c clutch not working anymore...
> 
> a/c compressor+clutch is $253.. the parts guy said I should buy a receiver/drier too.. but I thought that was only if the system was left open. Mine has leaked NO r134 at all... until I disconnect the compressor.. and even then only for 6-7 hours until the shop can evacuate/fill it..
> 
> ...


I think you should look at the clutch and see if its pulling the plate in and the hub is rotating first. 
If it is not working then check the power to the clutch coil, should have power going to it. It not then check freon, pressure switches etc. 
How do you know the state of the R134a ? Did you put gauges on it ? 

Unless the clutch bearing is shot there should be no noise if the A/C is not running, have you checked the other belt driven ancillaries idler pulley etc for noise ? 

Good luck.......


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

ok not good

the a/c compressor from autozone AND advance.. the hose is too big to fit over the compressor. not good at all.. grr


----------

